

Zombieland pilot on Amazon - eric-hu
http://www.amazon.com/Pilot-HD/dp/B00CE18P0K/ref=sr_tr_sr_1

======
DanBC
Not available in UK because of geographical restrictions.

Except it obviously is available, albeit not legally, in the UK. It's on
torrent sites, it's on Usenet, I could use a proxy, etc.

I'm sure there are reasons to prevent someone outside the US from watching
this free pilot. But I won't pretend that I care what those reasons are.

------
ozh
Most zombically inaccurate show ever.

